# Turbo B14



## smokedoutb14 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a 1996 200sx SE-R and was planning on going turbo with it. I was told that I could go a couple of routes with it. Either buy a stock turbo kit from a Bluebird and slap it on my SR20 or just do a full swap. Whats better? Thanks.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

SEARCH

or buy an f-max kit


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Wow, noobs just like the "flame" initiation, don't they?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

buy a used avenir manifold and t25, new fmic, new piping, and a hotshot downpipe... then get the jwt ecu


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*And....*

post this in the FORCED INDUCTION forum...


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

go buy the "tornado" which they call a turbocharger.....that'll give ya a boost....lol


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

if you have the funds, swap a bluebird or gtir det in there. they already have lower compression pistons, oil piston squirters and a few other things that aren't on the de.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've got an avenir manifold for sale


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Depends on how much power you want on pump gas. If you're okay with somewhere below 300whp, stick with your motor. If you want more than 300whp on pump, you'll need to swap for the lower compression.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> Depends on how much power you want on pump gas. If you're okay with somewhere below 300whp, stick with your motor. If you want more than 300whp on pump, you'll need to swap for the lower compression.


I thought that the stock block DE record is over 400 WHP.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

wes said:


> I thought that the stock block DE record is over 400 WHP.


It is, on race gas I'm fairly sure.


----------



## Demagogue (Jun 3, 2003)

If you have massive miles on the stock sr20, go for the BBDET swap..if you can afford it. FMAX Stage I/II are a good deal for those engines just beginning their long life


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

^^^Yeah if you're mileage is up there you might be better with the swap. Maybe a compression test before you make up your mind?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

exactly..


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> It is, on race gas I'm fairly sure.


I thought the 409 whp record on the DE stock block was done using pump gas.


----------



## smokedoutb14 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have 85,xxx on the factory DE motor. I was thinking about buying a kit piece by piece. You guys know any good sites where I can search for parts?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.jgycustoms.com or email [email protected]


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wrote a good ass post a few weeks ago as to where to get parts, and what parts to get...search for TURBO PARTS NOTANOTHERHONDA and see if that works...i suck at searching haha


----------

